# Fatal1ty Headset microphone not working



## Dazzeerr

I've looked through the normal settings, making sure nothing is on mute or anything, the mic on/off button on the cord is set to on ofcourse 

I have a X-Fi Xtreme Audio 7.1 sound card and Fatal1ty Headset but the microphone doesn't work on it  Any suggestions on how i can get it working?


----------



## pies

Do you have front panel audio pluged in if so that may be your problem it did that to me.
Do you have xp or vista?
if you can get into the audio recording section right click on microphone and click set as defult. If the above dosen't work.


----------



## Dazzeerr

I'm not sure what front panel audio is, i have XP.

Where abouts is the audio recording section?


----------



## pies

heres some info
http://www.tinyeye.com/avsetup/soundsetup_xp.html
what case do you have?


----------



## Mobmaster

*All very well*

All very nice , but i can't seem to acces advanced settings for some reason any idea's?

thx in advance

PS. recording section is at

Start > All Programs > Accesories (or desktop accesories) > Entertainment


----------

